# Combs?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a small comb. I have the grooming combs from Topline Pets, but it's too long. It's difficult to get behind the legs and do the face. I was using a small comb that I had for years . It had a wooden handle that broke off it was just a cheap one, but was a nice size. . Any suggestions ?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I like to use the mustache comb for areas like that, in addition to the face. Jenny sells those too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a teeny-tiny mustache comb I bought at a dog show about 35 yrs. ago. The handle is broken but DH keeps taping it for me. I have 3 other small mustache combs---none like this little guy. If you find one you like, do let us know!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-I just posted below comb thread. Maybe you would like this comb. I love it so much---I just got it at eukanuba. It's 5 inches long. Good luck. :wub:
Happy New Year!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/185826-love-cc-butter-comb.html


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the little mustache comb from Top Line as well. I use it everyday.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I, too, bought the mustache comb 4.5 inch from Topline. I have no problem getting close to my puppy's eyes--and he's still very small. Also, Jenny from Topline said it was the right one to get--all I'd ever need.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the little mustache comb from Top Line too, but I also like this one. Nothing fancy, but it has a very short handle and is easy to use, especially on the face.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lil-Pals-Double-Sided-Purple-Grooming/dp/B000O39TDC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388507419&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+small+comb"]Amazon.com: Li'l Pals Double-Sided Purple and Green Grooming Comb for Dogs, Extra Small: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I honestly just use a flew comb for my girl's face & eyes. It's not super fancy or anything but I have had it for 5 years now and it's still going strong, lol. It works great to get eye boogers out and comb the mustache and beard.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> I honestly just use a flew comb for my girl's face & eyes. It's not super fancy or anything but I have had it for 5 years now and it's still going strong, lol. It works great to get eye boogers out and comb the mustache and beard.


I also find a flea comb works best for us too. I have the mustache comb but it's not fine enough. I use a fine flea comb and an "extra fine" flea comb. The extra fine is really great for getting out eye boogers! 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002ASFZU[/ame]

Regular fine flea combs are small, easy to replace and inexpensive. I got mine from the Japanese dollar store!

I honestly use the flea combs 20 times more than the moustache comb.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> I honestly just use a flew comb for my girl's face & eyes. It's not super fancy or anything but I have had it for 5 years now and it's still going strong, lol. It works great to get eye boogers out and comb the mustache and beard.


Same here. Flea comb works well on the beard. I use one from PetSmart. Gets all those eye boogers out. 

I do have a CC face comb that I use for topknots, legs and the bottom part of Gustave's beard now that it's longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree, I have the store brand flea and mustache combs for past 4 yrs. both worked great for us. But what I really like about my new (CC 5") is that one side is regular and other is flea. So I can flip it without changing combs. :thumbsup: It slides through the hair easier too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Same here. Flea comb works well on the beard. I use one from PetSmart. Gets all those eye boogers out.
> 
> I do have a CC face comb that I use for topknots, legs and the bottom part of Gustave's beard now that it's longer.
> 
> ...


I have a mustache and a flea comb that I use to get the eye goop out. I guess what I'm looking for is a small comb to get behind the legs, and along the sides of the neck. I'll check out the CC face comb (is that what it!s called) and Kandis' comb too. Thank you all!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have a mustache and a flea comb that I use to get the eye goop out. I guess what I'm looking for is a small comb to get behind the legs, and along the sides of the neck. I'll check out the CC face comb (is that what it!s called) and Kandis' comb too. Thank you all!


I think I might have the same comb as Kandis. The one I have is this - Chris Christensen - BUTTERCOMB #006 FACE COMB FINE/COARSE. It has one fine side, one coarse, and is 5 inches long.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I think I might have the same comb as Kandis. The one I have is this - Chris Christensen - BUTTERCOMB #006 FACE COMB FINE/COARSE. It has one fine side, one coarse, and is 5 inches long.


Thanks, that's the size I'm looking


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a flea comb I got at Petsense. It works great!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> I use a flea comb I got at Petsense. It works great!


I looked on their online site, but didn't see any combs.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I use the CC #006 also...I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-Buttercomb-Face-Feet/dp/B007KAG9RQ]Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Buttercomb 5 Face / Feet Comb #006: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have a mustache and a flea comb that I use to get the eye goop out. I guess what I'm looking for is a small comb to get behind the legs, and along the sides of the neck. I'll check out the CC face comb (is that what it!s called) and Kandis' comb too. Thank you all!


Deb--comb I posted about is a FACE comb!! Just like Aastha's, a 5" Butter-comb #006 for faces.

But I would recommend a (Greyhound) stainless steel comb (for body). I have the 3" GH with a handle. Love it!!! I heard you can't find the small handled ones anymore. (IDK?) I looked quickly for you at amazon and saw GH combs (made in Belgium) but didn't see one with handle. Cathy told me to get it year ago because they are hard to find now with handle. But reg ones are fine too I'm sure. It's great for neck, underbody areas, legs and it works out small mats nicely. My face comb isn't good one for the body. All the booths had GH combs. They sell fast.

There is no # on it. Just says Greyhound made in Belgium.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb--The one I use for body is in my last post. I'd feel bad if you ordered something you didn't want. I know it is on the link but I took some pics anyway. 

this is the FACE CC 5" butter comb #006. (Aastha posted a link)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I want both of them! $$$$$$


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Deb--comb I posted about is a FACE comb!! Just like Aastha's, a 5" Butter-comb #006 for faces.
> 
> But I would recommend a (Greyhound) stainless steel comb (for body). I have the 3" GH with a handle. Love it!!! I heard you can't find the small handled ones anymore. (IDK?) I looked quickly for you at amazon and saw GH combs (made in Belgium) but didn't see one with handle. Cathy told me to get it year ago because they are hard to find now with handle. But reg ones are fine too I'm sure. It's great for neck, underbody areas, legs and it works out small mats nicely. My face comb isn't good one for the body. All the booths had GH combs. They sell fast.
> 
> There is no # on it. Just says Greyhound made in Belgium.


I love the Greyhound comb for the body and the CC Butter-comb #006 for faces.

The handled Greyhound combs can be ordered on this site. http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html

Greyhound Comb -- With Handle- small

Greyhound Comb -- With Handle- large


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I love the Greyhound comb for the body and the CC Butter-comb #006 for faces.
> 
> The handled Greyhound combs can be ordered on this site. http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Debbie, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sigh there are so much product out there its enough to make your wallet broke and your head spin


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since today is bath day, I thought I would update on my comb search.

I got the small CC Buttercomb, and I love it for the face. I found the Belgium made Greyhound comb as well. It's great for the legs and the neck area. Here are some pics so you can see the difference in size to the comb that I already have. 



If it makes grooming easier and more efficient, I'll give it a try.!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I love the Greyhound comb for the body and the CC Butter-comb #006 for faces.
> 
> The handled Greyhound combs can be ordered on this site. http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Debbie and Kandis. I got the greyhound comb from this site, and Kandis told me about the small Buttercomb.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Since today is bath day, I thought I would update on my comb search.
> 
> I got the small CC Buttercomb, and I love it for the face. I found the Belgium made Greyhound comb as well. It's great for the legs and the neck area. Here are some pics so you can see the difference in size to the comb that I already have.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the greyhound comb with the handle in the small?


----------

